

Why Silverlight makes sense - bensummers
http://www.itjoblog.co.uk/2009/11/why-silverlight-makes-sense.html

======
1010011010
I do not trust Silverlight, because I do not trust Microsoft. The day will
come when Microsoft will make it Windows-only. Silverlight is, fundamentally,
a way to undermine the open web and foster a dependency on Windows. It's also
happens to be a Flash replacement. It might even be _better_ than Flash, but
it simply cannot be trusted, so I do not install it.

------
robotron
"...for C# and VB.net developers"

------
megamark16
"...the feature has been put in simply to meet the requirements of a few
Enterprise customers...". Ouch.

